# Caçada meteoalerta 31/03/2012



## miguel (1 Abr 2012 às 12:42)

O meteoalerta de novo no terreno com ajrebelo e miguel para uma caçada que se avizinhava bem produtiva neste dia, saímos de casa em direção a Coruche onde podemos acompanhar o crescimento das células a Sul e com esperança que pudesse formar células ali próximo para dai nos podermos deslocar e foi o que fizemos, depois de acompanhar o radar e imagens de Satélite resolvemos então seguir para Montemor o novo/Évora onde começamos a verdadeira caçada sempre debaixo de uma grande célula que se havia de revelar bem severa já ao final da tarde na zona do montijo, aqui fica as fotos possíveis num evento sempre muito chuvoso em que recolher imagens se tornou mais complicado.

Aqui a vista do castelo de Coruche voltados para Sul








Já perto do Montijo uma valente queda de granizo que nos acompanhou alguns quilómetros e por vezes de forma muito violenta em que se via carros parados na berma da estrada e debaixo de pontes.




Mais a frente demos com este espetáculo no meio de granizo e relâmpagos








Já na atalaia onde podemos ver o final desta trovoada com o ultimo raios dessa tempestade!




Fora desta caçada o no dia anterior vimos esta imagem curiosa no cabo espichel de uma possível grande derrocada


----------



## Cenomaniano (1 Abr 2012 às 12:53)

A última fotografia mostra, provavelmente, o efeito da lavagem das vertentes calcárias e, também, plumas túrbidas que indicam a presença de cursos de água com material dissolvido (mobilizado das vertentes). Os peixes vão ter um repasto...


----------



## miguel (1 Abr 2012 às 13:12)

Cenomaniano disse:


> A última fotografia mostra, provavelmente, o efeito da lavagem das vertentes calcárias e, também, plumas túrbidas que indicam a presença de cursos de água com material dissolvido (mobilizado das vertentes). Os peixes vão ter um repasto...



Deve ser isso! tinha chovido toda a noite e toda a manha


----------



## Z13 (1 Abr 2012 às 13:40)

Grande dia vocês tiveram!

Belas imagens!


----------



## jmackworks (1 Abr 2012 às 14:17)

que inveja pá !


----------



## JoãoPT (1 Abr 2012 às 15:25)

Parabéns, mais uma bela caçada! 

Eu que diga o festival que essa célula dava, infelizmente esfumou-se demasiado depressa..


----------



## bisnaga33 (4 Abr 2012 às 02:23)

Grande dia e grandes fotos 

psara quando abertura do meteoalerta?


----------



## ajrebelo (18 Abr 2012 às 17:50)

Boas

Foi feito um pequeno video desta caçada espero que gostem.

[ame="http://vimeo.com/40589640"]Untitled on Vimeo[/ame]

Abraços


----------



## Manmarlopes (18 Abr 2012 às 18:16)

ajrebelo disse:


> Boas
> Foi feito um pequeno video desta caçada espero que gostem.



Bom Trabalho , gostei


----------

